# I never see success stories on here.. Is SA even possible to overcome?



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

I see a few old recovery stories but there aren't many new ones. Do people on this site even TRY to overcome social anxiety? Because I always see way more people viewing the frustration and dealing with social anxiety sections and only a few viewing the therapy. Does that mean there are too many of us not willing to try to overcome this?

And please don't just view my question like one of the last times I asked one. Please at least give me your oppinion. Thank You.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

There's a whole board dedicated to "Triumphs over Social Anxiety". As far as I know, I'm not sure if you can definitely cure SA, but you can certainly make sure it doesn't take over your life. Some people who have managed to improve might become less active on the forum because they're pushing themselves to be out there and doing other things, so maybe that's why you haven't come across many. And a couple of months ago 2 members got engaged to each other. I see that as a success. :]

But it's definitely true that more people view the Frustration thread than anything else. I try not to go on it too much because it's quite a negative side of the forum, but at the same time it's the most relatable side. And yes, it's pretty understandable that with a disorder like SA, people are less willing to overcome it, because it's scary.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Charmander said:


> There's a whole board dedicated to "Triumphs over Social Anxiety". As far as I know, I'm not sure if you can definitely cure SA, but you can certainly make sure it doesn't take over your life. Some people who have managed to improve might become less active on the forum because they're pushing themselves to be out there and doing other things, so maybe that's why you haven't come across many. And a couple of months ago 2 members got engaged to each other. I see that as a success. :]
> 
> But it's definitely true that more people view the Frustration thread than anything else. I try not to go on it too much because it's quite a negative side of the forum, but at the same time it's the most relatable side. And yes, it's pretty understandable that with a disorder like SA, people are less willing to overcome it, because it's scary.


Aw they got engaged  That's a great success in my oppinion. I agree it is the most relatable side. But who cares how scary it is to overcome it? I would rather overcome most of my fear than live with unbearable fear for the rest of my life.


----------



## fauzdar65 (Mar 6, 2012)

obviously if someone cured his/her SA they would never visit this forum unless they really care about helping others..Normal people have so many fun things to do...


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Personally, if I ever overcome SA I would want to leave it behind me forever. Including this forum. I would probably never go here again. Though I'm pretty sure I'd write my success-story here before I left.


----------



## InTheEvening (Dec 30, 2012)

The most effective ways of treating SA are also the hardest effort wise. 
On a similar note it's easier to complain about a problem than it is to fix it
(Not taking a stab, everyone gets frustrated and needs to vent)

I think it's totally possible to overcome social anxiety, but it is difficult journey.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Many of us have invested huge amounts of time and money into therapy and gotten nothing from it.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, I think a lot of people have given up hope in therapy being the answer. That may be why this forum isn't as active.


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah it's kind of rare to see success stories on here. This forum is pretty depressing.


----------



## Mayonesa (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know why so many people are not optimistic about SA. They say, "You probably can't ever completely get rid of SA," but I think that's ridiculous. You just need to know how to conquer it!! I completely believe that if a person is willing he/she can overcome any problem. It's just a fear...a fear of people and social situations. It can be overcome just like any other fear. 
I'm almost wondering if this site doesn't sort of make people linger in SA. It seems like many people just wallow in their SA and depression...I think that it's a good Idea to talk about issues...but not to wallow in them. And this site is no substitute for real social interactions.


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

Never? Are you sure Because I'm pretty sure I read at least a few success stories....It is possible to cure, actually I've read it's one of the most treatable mental illnesses.My sister has schizophrenia so imagine having to deal with that, it would be even more difficult probably. Cognitive behavioral therapy and exposure therapy are your best bet I believe. It probably took years to develop your SA to the point it's at, so don't be discouraged if it takes a while to overcome it.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Haven't seriously posted on this site in 4 months. Haven't even visited it in more than 2. I always wondered why I never saw success stories when I used to come here all the time, and now I know why: once you improve to a certain point, there's no reason to come to this forum. I wouldn't say I'm cured, but I'm miles from where I was, and while I always look to improve, if I lived the rest of my life with the level of anxiety I have, that would be quite alright. SA isn't near as big of a problem as it was before, so I don't come to SAS.

Also, I did it with therapy. Keep at it...


----------



## brunteca (Jan 17, 2013)

deadgirlrunning said:


> Yeah it's kind of rare to see success stories on here. This forum is pretty depressing.


The posts I find depressing are the ones where people try to rationalize their situation (they're usually the relationship threads) and say they're better off. That's giving up. Just completely giving up.

To the original question, if I had a life, I wouldn't be here to talk about it. I'd be busy living it.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

There are some circulating that kind of get pushed back by all the negative threads. I've also kept in touch with some older members and they're doing well but just don't come on here any more, I think that's more key... when people do well they have less use of this forum, which I guess makes sense. But there is more success than you're likely to see, keep working on things and hopefully you'll be the next one to get there.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

I've actually written books about social interaction, but never thought there was anything therapeutic about it. What I thought, rather, was that my non-social nature gave me a kind of objectivity which most people don't have. I could study social interaction the way one observes microbes under a microscope.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is a quote from Carl Jung. I take this to be his excuse for never having helped anyone: "the principal aim of psychotherapy is not to transport the patient to an impossible state of happiness, but to help him acquire steadfastness and philosophic patience in the face of suffering. Life demands for its completion and fulfillment a balance between joy and sorrow."


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Personally, if I ever overcome SA I would want to leave it behind me forever. Including this forum. I would probably never go here again. Though I'm pretty sure I'd write my success-story here before I left.


+1 :yes


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Well i thought i had oral cancer once and as a result I visited an oral cancer site compulsively. It turned out I didn't have oral cancer and I've never been back to that site again


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

actually im kind of a success story sort of... my anxiety was pretty bad and as a result i couldnt work, couldnt go to school, had no friends, no girlfriend, had no car, couldnt drive... and in the past year i changed all those things except the girlfriend one.... actually i even managed to get two jobs... on of which pay 14$ an hr which is really good for my age


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

feel like im getting better. Today at work it was almost like the pre SA days. Talked more, made jokes, wasnt trying to avoid anyone and started most conversations. Lately my sleep habits have been alot better as well. See if it keeps up.


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

I wouldn't except to see a lot of stories posted here about people overcoming social anxiety altogether. That doesn't happen overnight so it's not like someone is going to wake up one morning, realize their anxiety is gone forever, and then post their success story here. But all the people here who are working hard at it and making an honest effort to overcome their social anxiety, they are success stories in progress


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Of course we're trying, but the truth is, people who join this site generally are pretty bad off with SA to start with, so their cases are the hardest to "cure." You're not going to see a success story everywhere you turn. Most _active _members are in _slow but steady _progress toward healing. Which brings me to another point: I don't believe SA can truly be cured. It's a deep set psychological issue. It can only be treated with medication to stop the shakes, panic attacks, etc, but only personal effort to fight SA can make the real dent...Even when it's fully cured, SA has the potential to kick back.

...And I lost with what I was trying to say. Just...SA is a problem that can never fully be cured. Thus there are few members who would feel confident enough to post their success stories when SA can not really officially and completely be cured. Idk. If that makes sense.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who answered my question! I couldn't be bothered replying to you all but I just want to let you know I did read them! And I am so happy for all of you who have overcome parts of their SA. I appreciate all the replies!


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Hadron said:


> No, we are like them tragic heroes in Greek tragedy novels. Our lives are one long path to destruction.


Cool user name!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There should be some in the Triumph section. :stu


----------



## PerfectDark (Dec 27, 2012)

fauzdar65 said:


> obviously if someone cured his/her SA they would never visit this forum unless they really care about helping others..Normal people have so many fun things to do...


exactly, why would I be here when I'm cured?

it's the same thing with the medication reviews. They are probably 80% negative reviews regardless of medication. If it works, your not here anymore or a lot less and have no need to complain.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

[SPOILER=]NO[/SPOILER]


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> There should be some in the Triumph section. :stu


This. Also, I think a lot of people who overcome social anxiety don't even bother to make a thread about their success. I personally find myself going on this site less and less. It is such a waste of time when there are so many other more important things that I could be doing :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rawrguy said:


> This. Also, I think a lot of people who overcome social anxiety don't even bother to make a thread about their success. I personally find myself going on this site less and less. It is such a waste of time when there are so many other more important things that I could be doing :stu


....and it doesn't help when there is negativity and either not knowing how or not wanting to know how to overcome it.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> ....and it doesn't help when there is negativity and either not knowing how or not wanting to know how to overcome it.


Yeah. I used to be okay with the negativity on this site, but now I realize how much of a burden on my mind it has become and it makes me want to come on here less and less.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

Charmander said:


> There's a whole board dedicated to "Triumphs over Social Anxiety". As far as I know, I'm not sure if you can definitely cure SA, but you can certainly make sure it doesn't take over your life. *Some people who have managed to improve might become less active on the forum because they're pushing themselves to be out there and doing other things, so maybe that's why you haven't come across many*. And a couple of months ago 2 members got engaged to each other. I see that as a success. :]
> 
> But it's definitely true that more people view the Frustration thread than anything else. I try not to go on it too much because it's quite a negative side of the forum, but at the same time it's the most relatable side. And yes, it's pretty understandable that with a disorder like SA, people are less willing to overcome it, because it's scary.


Exactly!! I overcame SA 95% a while ago and found that I was never on here... recently had a turn of events in life which threw me back to "square one" :-( Sooo yes, it is possible to overcome SA/GAD but it takes a lot of work. I cant speak for everyone on here, but I know that I am trying to get back to my "cured" stage weekly. I say "weekly" and not "daily" because there are days like today where I just dont feel up to exposure therapy...

I'm better this week than I was last week.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

For me, I'm mostly under control... It does still cause me some problems. Mostly due to avoidance behavior. I don't like conflict.
Am still having problems at my job. But, I'm not the only one. People are leaving, we suddenly have a really high turnover rate. It wasn't like that before new management.
Being on this site is social, for me. It helps when I feel super lonely to come on here and post. I don't see a problem with that. I always did like the pace of forums.
I work 40 + hours a week... Go over my brothers, stop over my new friends house from time to time... I call my best friend in PA a lot... & Have bought a camera so I can dive back into internet dating... Which I'm kind of dreading, but at my age it becomes exponentially harder to meet ppl.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I think of it like this. Someone complaining about how bad their life is, and how frustrating their situation is happens every day. It doesn't take much effort or time to be anguished about a bad day.

Having a true SA success story? That doesn't happen every day. It takes years and years of effort to break the bonds holding you. I've been making lots of progress over the last five years, but even I'm not all the way there yet.

I do look forward to the day I can post a full success story of my own


----------

